# Gym Equipment



## MWG (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone know any good websites for cheap gym equipment? im quitting my gym and training from home. Cheers


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Cheap? Probs argos... Good? I think Phd Fitness is good


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd try ebay.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

try a 2nd hand local mag


----------

